
Finances for Recent CS Ph.D.s Headed to Academia - dgacmu
https://da-data.blogspot.com/2016/12/finances-for-recent-cs-phds-headed-to.html
======
coreyp_1
Thanks for the write-up! I'm a 1.5 years from graduating with my CS PhD, and
have not considered investing at all, mainly because I have no idea what to
do/how to do it.

~~~
dgacmu
Very welcome - hope the next 1.5 years are great!

